# Port installation problem



## Reken (Sep 1, 2020)

I have updated perl from 26 to 28
Now I can't update dependent programs (squid apache24 and so on) 

```
root@unix:~ # portupgrade -rR squid
[Reading data from pkg(8) ... - 240 packages found - done]
[Gathering depends for www/squid .. done]
[Exclude up-to-date packages .. done]
--->  Upgrading 'squid-4.8_1' to 'squid-4.12' (www/squid)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/www/squid'
===>  Cleaning for squid-4.12
===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
===>   squid-4.12 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by squid-4.12 for building
===>  Extracting for squid-4.12
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for squid-4.12.tar.xz.
===>  Patching for squid-4.12
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for squid-4.12 from /usr/ports/www/squid/files
1 out of 2 hunks failed--saving rejects to src/comm/TcpAcceptor.cc.rej
===>  FAILED Applying FreeBSD patch-src_comm_TcpAcceptor.cc
===> Cleanly applied FreeBSD patch(es)  patch-compat_compat.h patch-compat_shm.cc patch-configure patch-src-cf.data.pre patch-src_DiskIO_Mmapped_MmappedFile.cc
===> FAILED to apply cleanly FreeBSD patch(es)  patch-src_comm_TcpAcceptor.cc
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/squid
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20200901-33609-1qitfdb env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=squid-4.8_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=4.8_1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! www/squid (squid-4.8_1)       (patch error)
```

What could be the problem?


----------



## trev (Sep 1, 2020)

> [/usr/ports/www/squid] $ make
> ===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
> ===>   squid-4.13 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
> => squid-4.13.tar.xz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
> ...



Update your ports tree.


----------

